# SOUNDEMOTE: "Junebug Kit", very first release, please support new company!



## argitoth (Jul 25, 2013)

*Soundemote.com*
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -





Sound^Emotion "sound to the power of emotion"

*Junebug Kit*: Kick, Snare, & Hat (Requires Kontakt 4)
Audio Demos: http://www.soundemote.com/junebug (www.soundemote.com/junebug)

Buy Now with PayPal ($20)
-Price will increase to $30 when officially released.

Voice/Insturment Editing page




Key Mapping page




Effects page





*Junebug Kit Features*:
Stereo 48kHz/24-bit samples (not a multi-mic sample library)
Superior noise reduction
4 Instruments: Kick, Snare, Piccolo Snare, Hat
Careful sampling quiet notes to get a large dynamic range to allow for simulating hat rolls and snare rolls.
Effort was made to preserve human element, e.g. kick samples are sprinkled with kick buzzes (as the drummer fails to get a clean single kick bounce)
Up to 13 repetitions
Up to 10 velocity layers
1,114 samples
13 Articulations: Kick, Snare, SnareRim, SnareRoll, Piccolo, PiccoloRim, PiccoloRoll, HatTopClosed, HatClosed, HatSemiOpen, HatOpen, HatClosing, HatChoke
JUST ADDED: Over 70 midi loops for creating drum tracks instantly. The midi loop library will grow over time.
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

About Soundemote: Products are geared for composers of electronic music such as Drum-n-Bass, Breakbeat, Dubstep, Trance, Techno, Dance, etc. This sets Soundemote apart from other drum kit sample libraries as the interface encourages sound-mangling and (eventually) layering. However, preserving the human element within the samples and creating realistic-sounding instruments is of the highest priority. Soundemote is _not_ about creating mic and room compatible products. Each release will be highly original. Different drummer, different room, different instruments, different mic setup, different feel. The goal is to offer a range products that can easily be layered together to create complex percussion beds that are akin to the sound of layered drum loops.

Soundemote is also planning to be releasing electronic drum kit products to compliment the acoustic samples and provide the user with an intelligent interface that allows layering of instruments. For example, it will be easy to take the bass of an electronic kick and combine it with the slap/beater of an acoustic kick to make one cohesive instrument. These electronic drum kit releases may even include multi-mic samples where the samples are played through a room to capture natural ambience and reverb.

I want to involve the customer as much as I can. Found a bad repetition sample? Want additional round-robins? If customers feel it necessary, the way I cut my samples allows me to easily add/remove/switch out repetition samples and velocity layers. Customers will get a chance to be involved in future product releases whether it be a suggestion of the interface, instruments, or articulations. You may even get directly involved in micing the instrument.

This is the first of many Soundemote releases. I have a lot of great ideas for future products. Please support Soundemote by purchasing its very first release, Junebug Kit.

*Planned updates for Junebug Kit:*

-LFO and midi automation of parameters
-Easier editing of key mapping
-Easier editing of voice parameters of specific intruments
-Midi loops
-Create add-on products such as Cymbals and Toms that compliment Junebug Kit.
-Create factory presets for effects and key assignments.

*Vision for Future Products:*

-All the products will use a similar interfaces. Old products will be updated as needed to ensure compatibility and product consistency.

-Compatibility is important because the product will allow for users to save settings, such as the key mapping or effects settings, and apply it to any of Soundemote's other products quickly and easily.

-Most products will be under a series name. For example, Junebug Kit is of the "Junebug" series of instruments. Add-on products will be created for Junebug Series such as cymbals and toms that compliment the kit. The Kontakt patch will be updated to reflect these releases so that you can still use just ONE instance to control all instruments, but customers will never be required to purchase the base product to use the add-on products and vice-versa.

*JOB OPPORTUNITIES*
*Artist:* Suondemote is looking for a digital artist to help with the visual aspect of Soundemote and its products. The style of art will include elements of retro videogames, pixel art, and electronic-music-inspired visual themes. If you feel inspired, please e-mail a resume and/or examples of your work to [email protected] (keep the '+jobs' in the address). Keep in mind it may be some time before Soundemote is able to start hiring.

*Musician:* Suondemote is looking for drummers who have access to percussion and proper recording gear. Location is never an issue! E-mail [email protected] with a resume and/or examples of your work.

*Beta Tester:* Suondemote is looking for dedicated beta testers who are inspired by Soundemote's vision. You will receive free products for as long as you are a beta tester. E-mail [email protected] with a resume and/or examples of your work.

For any questions or comments please e-mail [email protected]

Previous/related thread: What do you want to see in a Kontakt drumkit sample library? (acoustic and electronic)


----------



## argitoth (Jul 31, 2013)

Junebug Kit update v1.1

Changes:

Effects chain: Compressor has been moved in front of Filter - Phaser - Flanger.
Effects chain: Default parameter values are now set for instant gratification
Quality effect: Gain range is now -inf to +6db
Voice page: Initial settings have been tweaked to be more useful
Transpose buttons: Only transposes visible articulations.
Show/Hide Key Assignment: Alt click now hides/unhides rows of key-assignments.
Alt-click behavior removed from some key-assignment controls.
NEW ARTICULATIONS: SnareRollChoke, PiccoloRollChoke
KEY-TRIGGERED DELAY: Fast Stutter, 1/16 Stutter, 1/12 Stutter, 1/8 Stutter, 1/6 Stutter, 1/4 Stutter, 1/3 Stutter 1/2 Sutter 1/1 Stutter
KEY-TRIGGERED EFFECTS: Envelope, Quality, Compressor, Filter, Flanger, Phaser, Distortion
MIDI GROOVES: 70 midi loops organized into midi grooves, plus a handful of snare roll midi examples

-Explanation of new articulations: These articulations do not have samples associated to them. They simply stop the sound of the snare rolls. Use in conjunction with a normal snare hit for a realistic sound.

-Explanation of key-triggered effects: When the effect is bypassed, the key trigger unbypasses it. When it is unbypassed, the key trigger bypasses it.


----------



## drumman (Jul 31, 2013)

+1 on adding toms and cymbals in the future.

+1 on including "a handful of snare roll midi examples." I can play rolls in or program them, but it's nice to just have a bunch ready to go.

I might have to check this kit out. As soon as I convince myself it's a need, not a want.


----------



## argitoth (Aug 1, 2013)

drumman @ Wed Jul 31 said:


> ...As soon as I convince myself it's a need, not a want.


I think I can make that happen. I'll be uploading a video, hopefully by tomorrow morning, to show off many of the features including the midi files.


----------



## drumman (Aug 1, 2013)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## argitoth (Aug 1, 2013)

Ok not sure the video will be done by tomorrow morning because I had to add some features first, heh, but if not tomorrow then the next day.

Junebug Kit update v1.2

Changes:

NEW PAGE: Mixing - preliminary mixer page (more features will be added over time)
NEW CONTROLS: Volume, Pan, Width per instrument 
Voice page: tweaked default parameters
Voice page: Sample offset no longer affects samples when ENV is bypassed
Key-triggered effects: Squashed a handful of bugs that could cause effects to get stuck
Key-triggered effects: Stutter delay remains on until all stutter keys are released.
Trigger multiple "stutters" to get vario effects
Manual is no longer included in the download; there will be a link on the product page (http://www.soundemote.com/junebug (www.soundemote.com/junebug)) so I can update it regularly.

-Download links will be sent out in a few hours.


----------



## argitoth (Aug 7, 2013)

VIDEO!!! FINALLY... http://youtu.be/sqhYcGHUa7I

Junebug Kit v1.3 coming soon, bug fixes (I think I really got rid of the key triggered effects bugs this time) and various changes to default settings.


----------



## argitoth (Aug 8, 2013)

Junebug Kit update v1.3

Changes:

Key-triggered effects: Finally got rid of the bugs, I hope.
Effects page: NEW CONTROL: Gain knob for distortion effect
Adjusted default settings
WARNING: The default levels have changed; take care when updating the drumkit in an older project.

-Download links have been sent.


----------

